# Hi There!



## Headspace (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi,

Another Mantid enthusiast from the East coast (US) reporting in.

I've been raising mantids ever since taking entomology at Purdue University. Took a break for several years, just now have a new brood of _tenodera_ nymphs. Was clueless that such a community existed. Very cool.

I've never raised any other species but _tenodera_, but I'm very impressed by some of the exotic, foreign mantids that many on this forum are raising. Hopefully some of you can help me ensure that comparatively common batch stays healthy. They're very interesting pets.


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi!  Welcome to the forum from Malaysia!  

Collin


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey welcome to the forum Headspace, nice name, from OHIO!


----------



## Headspace (Aug 22, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Hey welcome to the forum Headspace, nice name, from OHIO!


Thanks. What's nice about my name?


----------



## tnienhaus (Aug 27, 2008)

welcome...lots of info here...can't wait for your imput


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

